# Does anybody else enjoy classical music?



## GatodeCafe (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been listening to a whole lot of Glenn Gould lately, he was nothing short of a genius. He played with so much emotion, his interpretations never fail to inspire me.  

I've also been listening to more avant-garde composers like John Cage, Phillip Glass, Steve Reich, and lately I haven't been able to stop listening to "Doctor Atomic" by John Adams. The aria "Batter my Heart" at the end of the first act is really harrowing and beautiful in such an epic way.

Discuss.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 15, 2008)

Considering that's where my training is, yes.

It's refreshing to hear someone mention the above guys. They're certainly an influence on my music, regardless of the genre.


----------



## virus (Oct 16, 2008)

I enjoy classical music. Its the most interesting and entertaining of all music. 

It sets moods, sound scapes and beyond all with just instruments.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 16, 2008)

I like classical music too. I wouldn't say it was my favourite type, but if I'm in the right mood I enjoy listening to it.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a few favourites, and a particular enthrallment with Holst's "The Planets."  The orchestral version of Mike Oldenfield's "Tubular Bells" never fails to please.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 16, 2008)

I was basically raised on it. My dad always listens to the classical station. As a result, I learned to hate it.

I've kind of outgrown my bias though. That is, I can listen to it, and play it okay, but it's not really my thing.


----------



## Defender (Oct 16, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Steve Reich


Hell yes. Music For 18 Musicians, Six Marimbas, City Life, Violin Phase... all completely mindblowing.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 16, 2008)

I love classical music, but I love my rock and roll more. 8)


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 20, 2008)

I love classical aside from new age and ambient, especially Romantic classical.  I love the works of Claude Debussey, Hugo Alfven, Edvard Grieg, Jean Sibelius, and Camille Saint-Saens.  I even play the music of Johann Burgmuller for my piano lesson.

In speaking of Saint-Saens, did you ever know where the main theme of the movie "Babe" came from.  Click here to find out: Fast forward to 1:37.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm more into Romantic Era music personally.
Chopin
Franz Liszt
Niccolo Paganini
Erik Satie(not sure about him)


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 24, 2008)

Satie was a 20th century composer and wrote at the same time as Debussy. His music is so simple it's stupid. But that's the point.  He thought people took life way too seriously.


----------



## nedded (Oct 24, 2008)

Really, I think the question should be who isn't? Granted, there are some people who would go PFAUGH and shoot the radio as soon as they heard those strings, but I'd wager just about everyone has a handful of classical pieces they like. Canon in D is popular with everyone (who hasn't played it)!

As to my own personal preferences, I'm quite a fan of Henry Purcell. I'd be surprised if anyone else knew who that was...


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 25, 2008)

nedded said:


> Really, I think the question should be who isn't? Granted, there are some people who would go PFAUGH and shoot the radio as soon as they heard those strings, but I'd wager just about everyone has a handful of classical pieces they like. Canon in D is popular with everyone (who hasn't played it)!
> 
> As to my own personal preferences, I'm quite a fan of Henry Purcell. I'd be surprised if anyone else knew who that was...



He was one of the few English composers we know of before the later Romantic era, and he wrote a lot of songs and operas, like Dido and Aeneas. (SP?)


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 25, 2008)

lang lang for mdern classical artists

but my all time fav classical hit is hungarian rhapsody number 2.


----------

